# John Deere - What’s it’s worth?



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2021)

Wald USA Pat. D-231971.      Wondering what estimated value is? Looking to sell this.


----------



## sworley (Sep 24, 2021)

$50 tops? Not a very valuable or collectible bike. Maybe fix it up and ride it!


----------



## Rusthound (Sep 24, 2021)

Never saw a blue JD before all I have seen have been green.  The only value is with the John Deere collectors.  They pay $450 for a dirty old straw hat.  At one point the ladies JD were from 150 to 500ish. The tractor collecting hobby has had a bit of a down turn.  The big thing to find out is if a blue JD is hard to find or did they really make one.
The tractor guys ran into the fact that they ran out of buyers for a few of reason. 1) The older guys either passed on or sold out to down size. 2) They also priced themselves out of their own hobby. 3)  They forgot about the newbie the guy who needed to start with something affordable to get started in the hobby.
I did a quick check JD made 100,000 green bikes and 700 blue bikes so the blue bike has some value to john deere collectors.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks like an import bike with the cottered cranks. 
I like the 4th picture which makes the rear wheel look like it is 6” larger than the front.


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2021)

sworley said:


> $50 tops? Not a very valuable or collectible bike. Maybe fix it up and ride it!



I should keep it as I’ve never had a JD bike in my possession before but am selling it.


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks like an import bike with the cottered cranks.
> I like the 4th picture which makes the rear wheel look like it is 6” larger than the front.



It does say USA on it so I assume it was not made elsewhere?


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2021)

Rusthound said:


> Never saw a blue JD before all I have seen have been green.  The only value is with the John Deere collectors.  They pay $450 for a dirty old straw hat.  At one point the ladies JD were from 150 to 500ish. The tractor collecting hobby has had a bit of a down turn.  The big thing to find out is if a blue JD is hard to find or did they really make one.
> The tractor guys ran into the fact that they ran out of buyers for a few of reason. 1) The older guys either passed on or sold out to down size. 2) They also priced themselves out of their own hobby. 3)  They forgot about the newbie the guy who needed to start with something affordable to get started in the hobby.
> I did a quick check JD made 100,000 green bikes and 700 blue bikes so the blue bike has some value to john deere collectors.



I’ve got someone on the way to buy it. I’m almost wishing I had listed it on eBay to see if I would have gotten any takers. It obviously needs work but with so few made to the right JD collector I think could possibly make some decent money. I probably asked too little for it but sounds like this guy collects them so it will go to a good home.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 24, 2021)

As the bike wont make you rich if you sell it, why not consider keeping and riding.  It probably could be a decent bike with servicing.


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2021)

1817cent said:


> As the bike wont make you rich if you sell it, why not consider keeping and riding.  It probably could be a decent bike with servicing.



For knowing 700 were made seats in near excellent condition and only needing a few minor repairs I should


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2021)

sworley said:


> $50 tops? Not a very valuable or collectible bike. Maybe fix it up and ride it!



With 700 made and condition this bike can easily sell for over $500 I found out. All about finding the right person.


----------



## juvela (Sep 25, 2021)

-----

the portion of the stem down inside the steerer should be marked with a specific date

the forum had a thread on a close appearing model from 1974 here -









						John Deere serial#1223064 year? | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Anyone know how to find out the year of this bike?




					thecabe.com
				





-----


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2021)

Daisy said:


> I’ve got someone on the way to buy it. I’m almost wishing I had listed it on eBay to see if I would have gotten any takers. It obviously needs work but with so few made to the right JD collector I think could possibly make some decent money. I probably asked too little for it but sounds like this guy collects them so it will go to a good home.



Did you get $500 for it?


----------



## Daisy (Sep 27, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Did you get $500 for it?



Unfortunately no because I did not realize how rare of a bike I had to John Deere collectors I will forever kick myself about that. I hope I can come across one again in my lifetime but I am not going to hold my breath knowing how rare they are.


----------



## sworley (Sep 27, 2021)

So did you sell it or are you keeping it?


----------



## Daisy (Sep 27, 2021)

sworley said:


> So did you sell it or are you keeping it?



I unfortunately sold it before knowing what a true value is 😖. I’ve lost sleep over that sale.


----------



## sworley (Sep 27, 2021)

If you sold it for $500 I wouldn't regret it for an instance! You did very well!


----------



## Daisy (Sep 27, 2021)

sworley said:


> If you sold it for $500 I wouldn't regret it for an instance! You did very well!



I didn’t get anywhere near $500 as before I found 2 JD bike sites to ask information on I had already sold it. The person that bought it had to have thought they hit the gold at end of rainbow that’s all I’ve got to say.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2021)

I wouldn't lose sleep over it. Where did you find it was worth anywhere near $500?

Here's one sitting on eBay for $110....and I expect it to be there for a while longer. It's not that vintage, not collectible & a ladies bicycle. I agree with other posts that is probably more of a $50 bike than $500.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/303723600185?campid=5335809022


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2021)

OK, maybe the blue bikes are rare, but I don't believe it will affect it's collectability or selling price much. Just because it's rare doesn't mean it valuable.

Here's one listed for $295 five years ago....and I'm betting it's still available.









						Rare John Deere Blue 3-Speed Girls Bicycle -...
					

serial number: 2222170  Rare John Deere Blue 3-Speed Girls Bicycle.  Deere made more than 100,000 green bicycles in the early 1970s, but only made 700 rare blue bicycles with chrome fenders.  This bike is complete and in excellent condition.  $295 O.B.O.  Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




					www.greentractortalk.com


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 27, 2021)

Daisy said:


> I should keep it, as I’ve never had a JD bike in my possession before….



I also have never had a JD bike, so maybe I’ll check out that web site. https://www.jbi.bike/site/


----------



## Daisy (Sep 27, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I also have never had a JD bike, so maybe I’ll check out that auction site.



Which auction site?


----------



## Daisy (Sep 27, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> I wouldn't lose sleep over it. Where did you find it was worth anywhere near $500?
> 
> Here's one sitting on eBay for $110....and I expect it to be there for a while longer. It's not that vintage, not collectible & a ladies bicycle. I agree with other posts that is probably more of a $50 bike than $500.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/303723600185?campid=5335809022



That’s not the same bike I had. The one your sharing is green and can find those all over. There’s certain JD bikes where only X were sold and don’t come up for sale. Someone offered it to me after it was sold plus had one other that would have drove couple hours for it. I’m following certain JD forums now so I know the scoop for what’s rare / collectible .


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2021)

Daisy said:


> That’s not the same bike I had. The one your sharing is green and can find those all over. There’s certain JD bikes where only X were sold and don’t come up for sale. Someone offered it to me after it was sold plus had one other that would have drove couple hours for it. I’m following certain JD forums now so I know the scoop for what’s rare / collectible .




Check my other post regarding a JD bike in blue.


fordmike65 said:


> OK, maybe the blue bikes are rare, but I don't believe it will affect it's collectability or selling price much. Just because it's rare doesn't mean it valuable.
> 
> Here's one listed for $295 five years ago....and I'm betting it's still available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 28, 2021)

Above one clearly says “*Made* *in* *Taiwan*” perhaps better quality than other places.


Daisy said:


> It does say USA on it so I *assume* it was not made elsewhere?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm still seeing a foreign made $50 bike.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 28, 2021)

I own a men’s version that a bike industry guy did a resto-mod.  It is a fabulous rider.  It’ll see heaps of use next week at the Hershey Auto Swap.


----------



## Rusthound (Sep 29, 2021)

The Bike is likely $50 in the bike hobby.. However it's  limited production makes it  make it worth a lot more with the JD guys.  Trust me if you want to play with those guys you need deep pockets


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2021)

This thread is doing my head in.  Why would you come on here and ask value, and do the same on JD forums, but post it for sale before your research was complete?


----------



## Daisy (Sep 30, 2021)

Rusthound said:


> The Bike is likely $50 in the bike hobby.. However it's  limited production makes it  make it worth a lot more with the JD guys.  Trust me if you want to play with those guys you need deep pockets



Wish I could find another one of these bikes. Was probably a once in a lifetime find in that condition. Yes, JD lovers have very deer pockets from the hours of research I’ve done this past week. Completely different bike world than most.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Daisy said:


> Wish I could find another one of these bikes. Was probably a once in a lifetime find in that condition. Yes, JD lovers have very deer pockets from the hours of research I’ve done this past week. Completely different bike world than most.



Research is how you learn. Instead of just asking "What's it worth" every time do some research and you'll gain the knowledge you need to make informed decisions. V/r Shawn


----------



## danfitz1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Daisy said:


> Wish I could find another one of these bikes. Was probably a once in a lifetime find in that condition. Yes, JD lovers have very deer pockets from the hours of research I’ve done this past week. Completely different bike world than most.



It may have been a once in a lifetime find for you, but that doesn't make it valuable. Not too many folks interested in them these days, including Deere collectors. I've passed up at least 10 of them in the past year, and I'll pass on the next 10 I find too.


----------



## sworley (Sep 30, 2021)

Come to Iowa @Daisy I'll show you all the $50 ones in all colors, shapes and sizes. Deere made A LOT of bikes during the bike boom of the 70s. If you sold that one for $50 or more YOU'RE the lucky one.


----------



## Daisy (Sep 30, 2021)

sworley said:


> Come to Iowa @Daisy I'll show you all the $50 ones in all colors, shapes and sizes. Deere made A LOT of bikes during the bike boom of the 70s. If you sold that one for $50 or more YOU'RE the lucky one.



I’ve done a lot of research to know what this bike could have sold to for the interested buyer and not anywhere near close to $50. Do you have a lot of JD bikes? I’d love to see pictures of them if you do. They are hard to find around the area I live. 


danfitz1 said:


> It may have been a once in a lifetime find for you, but that doesn't make it valuable. Not too many folks interested in them these days, including Deere collectors. I've passed up at least 10 of them in the past year, and I'll pass on the next 10 I find too.



I’ve talked to enough people to know what the right buyer would pay. You’ve come across 10 near mint condition blue JD bikes???


----------



## danfitz1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Daisy said:


> I’ve done a lot of research to know what this bike could have sold to for the interested buyer and not anywhere near close to $50. Do you have a lot of JD bikes? I’d love to see pictures of them if you do. They are hard to find around the area I live.
> 
> I’ve talked to enough people to know what the right buyer would pay. You’ve come across 10 near mint condition blue JD bikes???



Talking to people about what the right buyer might pay and getting a decent price for one of these turds, regardless of color, are 2 completely different things. They remain plentiful around here. If the neighbor across the street offered me one for free, I wouldn't walk across the street and get it. But, that's just me. Maybe it's gold to someone else.


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Drove through town this evening and was reminded of this thread. An old friend of mine, Julius, collects scrap when he sees it. He must have found these on the curb because I know he wouldn't have paid anything for them. His and hers Deere bikes. He'd give them to me if I wanted them, but I don't want that junk taking up space in my building. Saving space for good stuff. But hey, that's just me. Might be gold to someone else.


----------



## sworley (Oct 30, 2021)

BuT tHeY’rE nOt BlUe!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2021)

Blue = Green $$$!!
Green Deeres = next thing to scrap….


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 30, 2021)

sworley said:


> BuT tHeY’rE nOt BlUe!



No, they're not blue. But, I did get something blue this week that's very worthy of occupying space in my building. However, it's not Sunday yet, and I don't want to trigger someone by posting a Sunday Show-N-Tell item on Saturday night, so check back tomorrow.


----------



## vincev (Oct 30, 2021)

It has no collector value.I probably is a good rider though.I would sell it if somebody offered you $50


----------



## dasberger (Dec 8, 2022)

Forget aerocycles...  I've found the elusive blue ladies JD!  In fact two of 'em and three green mens!  Yeeee haw!  Feel like I won the lotto  🤣


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2022)

dasberger said:


> View attachment 1747609
> 
> Forget aerocycles...  I've found the elusive blue ladies JD!  In fact two of 'em and three green mens!  Yeeee haw!  Feel like I won the lotto  🤣
> 
> ...



Some people have all the luck!


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 9, 2022)

dasberger said:


> View attachment 1747609
> 
> Forget aerocycles...  I've found the elusive blue ladies JD!  In fact two of 'em and three green mens!  Yeeee haw!  Feel like I won the lotto  🤣
> 
> ...




See if the OP would give you $300 for it, that would be a win for both of you!


----------



## dasberger (Dec 9, 2022)

Jay81 said:


> See if the OP would give you $300 for it, that would be a win for both of you!



🤣 Let's just say I let those Deere run the other way!


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 11, 2022)

Anyone ever see another one like this?


----------



## dasberger (Dec 11, 2022)

rustyjones said:


> Anyone ever see another one like this?
> 
> View attachment 1749046
> 
> ...



Ooooh a bambi!  According to the OP folks on the "Deere forum" go gaga for these rare birds.


----------

